# Ok to leave, but don't return.



## CQB (Apr 18, 2014)

Jordanian Islamist Ahmad Mahmoud fought with rebels in Syria for six weeks earlier this year, then slipped back across the border to seek treatment for a war wound - even though the authorities had warned him not to return.

Within a week the bearded 23-year-old fighter found himself in the dock at a military court, facing terrorism charges filed by authorities who are taking an increasingly tough stance against homegrown militants fighting in Syria’s civil war.

http://www.matthewaid.com/post/83082164514/jordanian-government-warning-jordanian-jihadis-in-syria


----------



## Centermass (Apr 18, 2014)

He probably thought they were bluffing. 

Looks like he found out otherwise.


----------



## CQB (Apr 18, 2014)

True, there seems to be a trend towards this kind of solution, or variations of it.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2014)

Jordan just used Fighters to bomb a convoy crossing in from Syria.  

They must feel they "Arab Spring" is a threat to the Kingdom.


----------



## CQB (Apr 18, 2014)

That is mentioned in the article. We've lost a couple from here but they weren't fighting (bullshit) just providing humanitarian aid (more bullshit).  A couple have been prevented from leaving as well and the inspirational sheik who convinced them to go was brought to book.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 18, 2014)

Now, if Turkey would do the same thing  :whatever:


----------

